# Fiance visa doc; proof of plans to get married in the UK



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

I need an idea of how to show some additional proofs of wedding plans, that I and my fiance have made plans for our wedding.
-we have booked for a registrar for a given date,
-we intend to book a hotel for the night of our wedding
-we are considering buying a bridal bouquet in addition and probably a wedding dress, to show the receipt and pics as proof.

Please I want to know if we are missing anything as proof of our plan to get married? or is there any proof mentioned above that is not necessary?

Lastly I have a receipt of my fiance's engagement ring which is dated middle of last year; just as that is engagement ring, I intend to include the receipt as evidence of our existing relationship. hope it is right if I do so?


----------



## enfianced (May 13, 2013)

abci said:


> Hi Joppa,
> 
> I need an idea of how to show some additional proofs of wedding plans, that I and my fiance have made plans for our wedding.
> -we have booked for a registrar for a given date,
> ...


I know you wrote this to Joppa, but I thought I could go ahead and answer your post, and he can add/correct as needed.

Having applied for my own fiancee visa last year, I can tell you that all they're really looking for is proof that you have given notice of your intent to marry and booked your ceremony with a registrar, and probably also that you have paid the registrar for the ceremony (or at least the deposit for the ceremony). This is because doing so is the only way you can legally get married in the UK, so the rest of your proof is irrelevant to them. For my visa, I had shown evidence of booking our venue, the florist, photographer, cake, etc, and when I got everything posted back, I could tell all they looked at were the forms from the registry.

Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## abci (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks enfianced for the answer to the question I posted here.
I will appreciate more replies to my post from Joppa or some other person.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

I can only tell you about my experience, when we applied for the 1st time my boyfriend got denied and one of the reasons was because it was for fiance but we did not provide any proof that we intend to marry once he got the visa. second time we applied i provided only the proof that we have booked a ceremony it's just a piece of paper with the receipt of £50 and it was okay.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have received correct replies.


----------



## NovemberBoy (Mar 5, 2014)

When i married my Thai lady it was in Kent England (where i come from). 
We applied at the local registrars office and had to attend a "Legal Preliminary" appointment in Maidstone Kent first. Only when we had passed were we given permission to mary in England.
Even though Ananya could speak english we had to have a legal-interpreter for the day, a lot of money.
I hope this will help you.


----------

